# Vivaldi browser and vivaldi.net free email

## figueroa

What does this community think about the relative security and privacy of the Vivaldi web browser and the free email accounts from the Vivaldi community at vivaldi.net, especially compared to the Chrome browser and Gmail?

Vivaldi.net is registered in Iceland (high regard for privacy) that uses the CDN Cloudfare that supposedly enhances security and privacy. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloudflare

I registered for an account, nice and clean webmail interface, no advertising, 5 GB free (you cannot buy more). The Thunderbird email client automatically configured itself for both IMAP and SMTP using STARTTLS (stupid). But, I reconfigured the settings to use full SSL/TLS which work flawlessly. Test messages in and out and through Gmail and my own web hosting company show in the message header a high degree of compliance and a flawless reputation, with SpamAssassin scores on my own server and the web hosting company in the range of -0.2 (minus zero point two).

It seems too good to be true and I almost want to keep it a secret.   :Smile: 

----------

## Juippisi

I really like vivaldi and I do believe they care about privacy. I think they claim to strip vivaldi from "unnecessary" calls to Google, but they obviously haven't removed it all like ungoogled-chromium, since predicting etc chrome store still works. Vivaldi hasn't been working on me for a long time now (2.0 release I believe), so been using Firefox waiting for it to be fixed :(

 *Quote:*   

> Gmail?

 

For me personally, switching away from Gmail now would be pretty impossible. 

 *Quote:*   

> The Thunderbird email client automatically configured itself for both IMAP and SMTP

 

That is a nice feature. Recently when Gmail updated their UI, I started using Thunderbird and have been wondering how I ever could manage without it!

Thanks for letting everyone else know about it, could be alternative if you haven't spend 10+ years with Gmail already ;)

----------

## Ant P.

You trust Cloudflare more than Google? Why? If you're not paying for a proprietary web service, you and your data are the product. The company will sell you out in the future either deliberately or through a security breach.

At least Chromium is open source.

----------

## krinn

You kind of mix the concept of security and privacy.

if you gave me a letter

* security is my ability to keep the letter safely in ordre to keep it away from thiefs

* privacy is my ability to hold the letter while only persons you have said would be able to read it

and you're mistaking security for privacy assuming "keep it away from thiefs" gave you privacy, it's not.

i don't really know the level of security of gmail, but concerning security, i think they are master at internet services and as such, master at securing their installations, i would myself assume google is the most trustable compagny for security (no real infos here, just basing it on their expertise about internet).

But it doesn't mean they are the best for privacy, in fact, they are the worst.

Their gmail policy is to scan all your mails, collect all datas you gave them using their services, collect all datas you indirectly gave them, and crossing all of this to even deeper learn about you.

It's like giving the letter to the neighbor and he is able to open it, read it, share the letter content with friends and while you gave him the letter, he has wrote what you were wearing, note your age, keep your bank account value that is the letter content...

But yeah, he will then put the letter within the strongest lock, guard by dogs and he will stay up all night long with a gun to protect your precious letter.

Then bob the other neighbor comes in, and he will gave him the letter to read (for money or not), he will also tells bob about your clothes, your revenue, your habits, name of your wife... LOL tell me about privacy

You should really review your point of view about privacy ; because speaking about privacy concern for email while using gmail is like a joke.

----------

